# Snowcats on TV and in Movies



## Melensdad

Most everyone is familiar with THE SHINING, staring Jack Nicholson and his skills as a Snow Trac driver.  Scatman Crothers was also shown driving an Imp in the same movie.  Much as Snow Trac owners point to that movie, there is no question that the Snow Trac only played a minor role in the movie, it certainly was not the star of the show.  

My Snow Trac was the star of the BBC/Discovery Channel production "The Salvage Squad" TV show and the basic restoration was featured in an hour long episode that aired on the BBC's Channel 4.

But here is a totally different Snowcat.  This is a Thiokol Spryte.  It was used in the TV show LOST IN SPACE and was a fully functional snowcat that was rebodied.  Notice the laser canon in the front window of the last photo?  It was not included in all the photos, I believe it was remote controlled and could be "raised" into firing position when neeeded in the TV show.


----------



## Melensdad

*Re: Snowcat on TV and in Movies*

I found this reference to the Chariot on a Lost in Space website, I wonder if they will get it restored?:

Created to provide the crew of the Jupiter II with all terrain transport, the "Chariot" was the real work horse of the expedition once the mission had landed.  Designed to be collapsible (similar to the later real life Lunar Rover), the Chariot could provide transport over most geological surfaces and was even amphibious.  The "Chariot" was one of those few props in Hollywood which actually worked in real life.  It was a tracked vehicle which was built on a Thiokol snow-cat chassis and because of that, it could really be driven across most landscapes.   The snow-cat features a manual transmission with a stick and two vertical handles instead of a steering wheel which are used to control left or right braking systems.  Although it was never used in the snow it would have been right at home there, instead it typically made its way past and around the "Pinnacles", a geological formation found in the desert about two hundred miles north of Los Angeles.  

I believe that it is because of the fact that the Chariot "really worked" that made it so popular with the fans.  Some years after the show was canceled the Chariot was sold back the ski resort where the chassis had originally been purchased then the body was removed and abandoned (the working "snow-cat" returned to its real purpose).  Many years later "Lost in Space" fan Chris Tietz found the body rusting away with most of the plexiglass broken out and decided to save it.  He successfully negotiated to purchase the derelict and have it moved to his house in the San Fernando valley, north of Hollywood.  Hopefully a fully restored "Chariot" will be seen at local conventions and car shows in the near future. ​


----------



## Melensdad

*Re: Snowcat on TV and in Movies*

Here is the machine the CHARIOT was based on.  A Thiokol Spryte.


Does anyone else know of any other famous Snowcats?


----------



## Melensdad

The BBC's Salvage Squad TV show did a basic restoration of my Snow Trac.

Here is the text from the Salvage Squad:

In the 1950s, the modern world ground to a halt in rural Sweden, when heavy snow fell. The Volvos were confined to the garage and out came the skis and sledges.

Then Lars Laarson came up with the Snow Trac – an arctic all-terrain vehicle. It had a VW engine, canvas tracks and a simple aluminium body, and could get seven people up a mountain in the worst weather conditions.

Although they look flimsy, they are tremendously capable machines that perform brilliantly on snow. Between 1955 and 1981, more than 2,000 were produced and over three quarters of them were exported – as far afield as Japan. They really took off in Scotland. Every highland estate had one, as did the electricity board and even the phone company.

They were so popular that, when production stopped in Sweden, a Scottish engineer bought up all the spare parts and started manufacturing a home-grown version in Perth.


Childhood dream
Bob Bateman has always been fascinated by Snow Tracs. He still owns the Matchbox model he was given as a child and jumped at the chance to buy a full size one when he saw it advertised. Although he has some restoration experience, including rebuilding an American Ford fire engine, the Snow Trac was beyond his abilities.

His ambition is to drive an original blood-orange-coloured Snow Trac to the top of a mountain and have a refreshing cup of tea at the summit.

When Claire and Suggs first see the Snow Trac, it looks conspicuous parked in a Leicester side street – and it's a real wreck.

Thom Hendy, a Devon farmer and engineer, is an expert at coaxing truculent old farm machinery back to life as well as being a classic car restorer. He's the perfect choice to take on this unusual machine.


Missing bits
As Thom and Claire start to strip down the Snow Trac, they find that it's missing some major parts. The main sprocket carrier (which transfers the drive to the track) is broken; the track cogs are very worn; and the chassis is split down the middle and full of rust. Luckily, though, the VW industrial engine works first time.

Suggs has to track down another Snow Trac that they can cannibalise to replace the broken sprocket carrier. Once again, Claire ends up in a muddy field with a hammer in one hand and a gas axe in the other.

The perished and torn rubber on the tracks also has to be replaced, and the steel cleats that hold the tracks together need to be completely renewed. Claire and Thom also have to cut out the really corroded bits of the chassis and replace them with new box steel sections.


Testing conditions
Reassembling the Snow Trac is a race against the clock, as warm weather threatens to melt the snow on Glen Shee, the Scottish mountain that Suggs has found to put the machine through its paces.

Luckily the cold weather lasts, and a delighted Bob fulfils his dream of driving his own Snow Trac up a mountain. Suggs is even waiting at the summit with a hot cup of tea.​


----------



## Melensdad

A few more Salvage Squad photos of my ST4


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Wow that thing was a P.O.S.!  They really did alot of work.


----------



## Melensdad

Snowcat Operations said:
			
		

> Wow that thing was a P.O.S.!  They really did alot of work.




One of the things they did right was the rebuilding of the frame.  Villi sent me a DVD copy of the TV show and what they showed on TV is not what they actually did.  Which is a good thing.  On TV it shows them cutting the frame apart and adding a few new parts because of rust.  After I put my Snow Trac on a lift and did a complete inspection of the unit, it was apparent that the frame is brand new from front to back and side to side.  There is not much to the frames, simple box steel welded, but I honestly figured I would have been the one to build a new one.  It was a very nice surprise to see the new frame under the Snow Trac!  My guess is that when they started the process of welding the new pieces to the old they realized it was a lost cause and just made it all new.

There are a few other differences between what they showed on TV and what I finally recieved, some were nice surprises, others were told to me to be problems so I expected them.


----------



## couchloafer

Any chance you would make copies of that DVD available for people who would pay for a copy?


----------



## Melensdad

couchloafer said:
			
		

> Any chance you would make copies of that DVD available for people who would pay for a copy?


I'm not sure that I know how to do that.  The DVD is in European PAL format so it does not play on standard DVD players here in the US/north America.  I can only play it on my Macintosh computer.  

Maybe someone can tell me how to duplicate a DVD?  If so, I presume the duplicate might still be in European PAL format?

UPDATE:  
*SNOW TRAC's on Television
* 
*SALVAGE SQUAD*, ENGLAND's BBC/DISCOVERY CHANNEL, BBC Channel 4, 2003(?) did TV restoration of a 1972 Snow Trac ST4.  This episode is available to ForumsForums members on DVD.
To obtain a DVD of this episode click on the link: Salvage Squad DVD
To view a discussion of this episode, and other Snowcats on TV click on the link: Snowcats on TV


----------



## Melensdad

I have recently been informed that a Snow Trac ST4 model was used made by a company that makes movie props.  The model was used in 2 different movies.  Or at least that is the rumor!  I've not been able to confirm the rumor but I'm working on it.

Apparently the same Snow Trac movie prop may have been used in the James Bond movie MOONRAKER as well as in SUPERMAN I.

Below is an image that apparently comes from one of these 2 movies???

---------- 

*EDIT: *_I have been able to confirm that a Snow Trac custom made & highly modified scale model was used in Ian Fleming's MOONRAKER. That same model was also used in the filming of SUPERMAN I.

The model is currently for sale in England. It was made by a movie prop company based in England. I have no idea about the size of the model, the construction, or the value._


----------



## Melensdad

Vin Diesel's movie, xXx (_Triple X_), released in 2002, has a small bit part featuring a snowcat.

I'm not sure what model this is (_all the modern snowcats look alike to me_  ) but I think its probably a Pisten-Bully but maybe Pinroth Husky?  Anyone else got any ideas what it's real identity might be?


----------



## mbsieg

They used an Imp in the Stephen King movie, *The Stand*!!!


----------



## Melensdad

mbsieg said:
			
		

> They used an Spryte in the Stephen King movie, The Stand!!!


 Both a *Snow Trac* and an *Thiokol Spryte* were used in _Stanley Kubrick's_ *THE SHINING* with Jack Nicholson, playing Jack Torrence, driving the Snow Trac in one of the scenes.  Scatman Corothers, played a chef in the movie who was psychic and drove the IMP in one of the scenes.  In the end, Shelly Duval used the Imp to escape from Nicholson.

Below are 4 photos from THE SHINING


----------



## Melensdad

Over at the Team Richard snowcat page: http://snowcats.tahoebasin.com/index.php there were some links posted that I was unfamiliar with.

I am not a fan of the TV Battlestar Galactica, but apparently they use a modified Thiokol(?) for their "Snow Ram" vehicle.   *Photos 1 + 2* below shows a modified snowcat from the ORIGINAL Battlestar Galactica TV series.  There is a new series on the Sci-Fi channel running currently, but this image is from the TV series that was on the air in the 1980's(?)

There is also a link to a photo of a postage stamp featuring the "Chariot" vehicle from Lost In Space.  Shown in *Photo 3* below.

One of the links provides some additional information about the real "Chariot" http://www.lostintoys.com/museum/charprop.html The Chariot from *Lost in Space *was based on a modified 1965 SnowCat. It was modified at the factory to Irwin's specifications for use on the series.  

The original Chariot still exists today in the backyard of a long time Californian fan, Chris Tietz. The story of how it got to its final resting place is nothing short of amazing. In the early 70s Chris was skiing in Big Bear California when he and a friend noticed the owner of the slope was using a snow hauling vehicle which looked remarkly like the Chariot from _Lost in Space_. Closer inspection and enquiries confirmed that it was indeed the same Chariot but that it had been extensively modified for work in the snow.

In the mid-70s when the slope went out of business Chris was able to purchase the Chariot and relocate it to his backyard where today it is well protected and is in the process of being restored contrary to previous reports of neglect. 
Chris recently revealed to the Museum of Lost in Space Collectibles that he had approached Jeff Story from New York regarding the purchase of interior panels to complete the Chariot restoration. At the time of writing no deal between the two has been struck but Chris remains hopeful.  ​


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

Here is one that Was on Full metal Challenge like (junk yard wars) The owner said it went to England and they would not let it come back to the states.He said he had put a 450HP Fuel injected small block Chevy with a Turbo 400 automatic. I asked if it would spin the tracks he said it looked like you had just rototilled the garden.


----------



## Melensdad

History Channel's *MODERN MARVELS* TV show had an episode titled *Sub-Zero Education*, originally aired in 2005.  

Here is the History Channel's description of the episode:Come in from the cold as MODERN MARVELS® explores some of Earth's most frigid places. The advance of technology has expanded our boundaries from the North and South Poles and the depths beneath the Arctic sea ice to the Moon and beyond.

Guided by a special breed of experts, SUB ZERO TECH enters these forbidding places to inspect the new U.S. South Pole Station, try on the latest Polartec fashions, *ride on the newest snowmobiles and Sno-Cats*, sail through glacial waters on ice-breaking ships, and fly on an LC-130 transport plane. See how Antarctic fish might hold clues to more successful organ transplants, and learn how NASA protects its astronauts from the frigid expanse of space. MODERN MARVELS® bundles up for the definitive look at all things frigid.

​The focus of the show is about life at the south poles and at extreme temperatures.  It draws a lot on life in Alaska during the clothing and housing segments. The video is available for sale, its interesting to watch, but does not cover snowcats so _*if you are looking for a documentary on snowcats,*_ *this is not it,* but if you want to learn about cold weather engineering this is a good show: http://store.aetv.com/html/product/index.jhtml?id=76017
 Early in the episode while discussing the early buildings, it shows a *Thiokol 601* but doesn't mention the machine.  A bit later we get a glimps of a belted *Tucker Sno-Cat* and then later a 2 second long view of the side of a *BV-206*.  A bit later there was a short shot of what looked like a *Spryte or LMC 1200.*

 About 1/2 way through the show it starts talking about snowmobiles.  The segement starts with a brief history of snowmobiles and shows some new & old sleds as well as a *Bombardier B12*, it also talks about the new technologies and features of the new sleds.  The segment is only 2 or 3 minutes long.

 At the very end of the show it showed a rubber belted *Tucker* _*(perhaps a 1600 series)*_ running along the Alyeska pipeling.
Of interest to some of our members is a segement on the Alyeska pipeline, and it also shows some of the "Ice Roads" and the big machines that operate on the ice roads.  Many of the images that Lyndon has posted will look very familiar to anyone viewing this episode.  Here is a link to Lyndon's thread that shows many of these same machines: http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/showthread.php?t=8614  If you are fascinated with Lyndon's thread, then the 3 minute segment on the Ice Road that shows how it is constructed and the machines that operate on it make it worth watching.

Despite the description of the show, it NEVER discussed snowcats and the only images of the snowcats were "glancing" images that never discussed their use.  While there were a few images, and while the show was interesting, it was disappointing because snowcats were never discussed.  The episode description was obviously inaccurate!



* -------------------------------------- 0 ----------------------------------------*​ 


The Disney Movie *Eight Below*, released in 2006, was about a researcher who went back to Antarctica to save 8 sled dogs that were left to die. The film starred  Paul Walker and Bruce Greenwood, featured a Hagglunds BV206.


----------



## Lyndon

*Ice Station Zebra*, 1968, with Rock Hudson, Ernest Borgnine, Jim Brown and Patric McGoohan (Secret Agent & The Prisoner), they had several snow cats. 

One would appear to be a Tucker 423, the model with tracks & Skis. It was an important part of the story line as some key piece of film from a downed spy sattellite was hidden in the gas tank which russians and americans were all rushing to get their hands on. But I'm pretty sure there were other machines. An associate of mine claims that they tear the plug wires off a VW engine in one scene to disable one of the snow cats which would point to a Kristi or Snow Trac. 

Back home in Washington today, it is almost 100 degrees warmer here than where I was yeaterday. The Skiing was great and the ski area had a Half Pipe Groomer identical the the one in the thread & associated video.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

welcome home Lyndon.  I will see if I can find a dvd on Ice Station Zebra.  I remember the movie but do not remember much of it.


----------



## Melensdad

Snowcat Operations said:
			
		

> I will see if I can find a dvd on Ice Station Zebra.  I remember the movie but do not remember much of it.


 Mike, now that you have a fancy new Apple Macintosh computer, pop that Ice Station Zebra DVD into your computer and watch the movie on the computer screen.  When the snowcat scene appears on the screen, pause the video and do a screen capture of the snowcat.  _(Hit the SHIFT + APPLE + 4 keys at the same time and you will see a "bullseye" show up on your screen).  Hold position the 'bullseye' near what you want to capture, press the mouse button and "drag" over the area you want to capture.  Let up on the mouse button and you will hear a "click"  You now have a new "png" file, which is a picture file that can be uploaded here on the ForumsForums.  The file name should be Picture1.png and will probably appear on your desktop_. ​Post the picture here and one of our Tucker experts should be able to tell us what model is in the movie!


----------



## Snowcat Operations

BOB THANKS!  Will do.  I will check to see if the movie is in town.  I am so remote that I almost doubt it.  In fact they are probrably still waiting for it to be released to the one screen movie theater we have!  Learn something new everyday!


----------



## Melensdad

1953 classic movie . . . How to Marry a Millionaire

Starring Mayilyn Monroe, Lauren Bacall & Betty Grable.

Not sure what model Tucker this is that Betty Grable is riding around in, 423 maybe?  Can someone give us the correct identity?


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Pretty cool Bob!


----------



## Snowcat Operations

I have been unsuccesful in finding Ice Station Zebra.  I will see if I can locate it on line and order it.


----------



## Melensdad

And one of my daughter's favorite movies (romance, history, adventure and comedy):  *National Treasure* features a couple Tucker 2000-XLs

Movie, released in 2004, stars Nicolas Cage, Diane Kruger, Justin Bartha, Sean Bean, Jon Voight, Harvey Keitel, and Christopher Plummer

The Tuckers were used early in the movie to search for a ship that was stuck in the polar ice.  Many movies relegate snowcats to background shots, but National Treasure featured both inside and outside views of the Tuckers.  The dialogue and characters were critical to setting up many of the later scenes in the movie.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Found Ice station zebra online and ordered it.  $4.09!  Free shipping too.


----------



## Lyndon

Seems likely that there might be some snow cats in Warren Miller Ski Movies. They would definately be 'Vintage Stuff'.


----------



## Melensdad

1998 had the movie *THE LOST WORLD*, based on Arthur Conan Doyle's book _The Lost World_, had some scenes inside & outside of a Bombardier B12.


----------



## mbsieg

Snowcat Operations said:
			
		

> Found Ice station zebra online and ordered it.  $4.09!  Free shipping too.




It is a good movie saw it on TCM a couple weeks ago!!!!!


----------



## Melensdad

Here is another one for the Bombardier fans!  These photos are from a chase scene in the movie.
*
BILLION DOLLAR BRAIN*, circa 1967 and staring Karl Malden, Ed Begley and Michael Cain

I've not seen the movie, but I did a quick websearch and found this description:Harry Palmer no longer spies for the British and is instead a starving private detective. He receives a package of money which is followed by a mechanical voice that gives him his instructions over the phone. He accepts the assignment and finds that he has entered the world of a Texas Billionaire who thinks he can bring about a popular uprising in the Soviet Union with the help of a highly sophisticated computer.​


----------



## Melensdad

*Steven King's "The Shining"* - *1997 remake as a 3-part mini-series for ABC*, starring Rebecca _"Wendy"_ DeMornay, Steven _"Jack"_ Weber and Melvin _"Dick"_ Van Peebles (which just happesn be being shown on the Sci-Fi Channel as I type this).  


There is a *Bombardier Bombi* (_or maybe a BR?_) used by Melvin Van Peebles (_who plays the cook Dick Halloran, which was played by Scatman Corothers in the original film that also starred Jack Nicholson & Shelley Duvall_).  Unfortunately I was not recording the movie so I didn't get to grab any screen shots of Bombi used in the movie.

The Bombi is seen in a couple short clips where character "Dick Halloran" uses it to return to the Overlook Hotel to save the day.  One short scene shows it climbing uphill in deep show as he pulls up to the front steps of the building and parks the Bombi.  Once inside the hotel lobby, "Jack" subsequently hits "Dick" in the head (twice) with a croquet mallet!

Just before the end of the movie, the Bombi, which was conveniently parked at the front steps was used again for the 'get away' as "Dick" loads "Wendy" and her son "Doc" into the Bombi to get out of the Overlook Hotel before the boiler explodes. The Bombi is then driven through a burning topiary garden as the 3 of them escape with the hotel burning down in the background.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Did anyone ever see THE LOST WORLD?  I never even heard of it.


----------



## Melensdad

Snowcat Operations said:
			
		

> Did anyone ever see THE LOST WORLD?  I never even heard of it.


 Yup, I've seen at least over version of it years ago.  Its one of a series of books by Sir Arthur Conan Doyle.  He wrote Sherlock Holmes stories too.  The Lost World was based on the Professor Challenger stories.  

According to Wikipedia:The novel has been adapted to film many times, the first time in 1925, with screen legend Wallace Beery as Professor Challenger. This version was directed by Harry O. Hoyt and featured pioneering stop motion special effects by Willis O'Brien (an invaluable warmup for his work on the original King Kong directed by Merian C. Cooper). This version has been deemed "culturally significant" by the Library of Congress and selected for preservation in the United States National Film Registry.

During the early 1940's there was also a radio drama of _The Lost World_, written by John Dickson Carr and serialised by the BBC. Alien Voices also did an "radio drama" of The Lost World for audio cassette. Voice actors included Leonard Nimoy.

The novel was also adapted to film in 1960, 1992 and 1998. A sequel to the 1992 film, _Return to the Lost World_, was also released that year. The novel also inspired a 2001 television mini-series, starring Bob Hoskins and Peter Falk, and a television series that ran for three seasons from 1999.​


----------



## Snowcat Operations

I remember the TV series.  But not this movie.  Would be neat to see the Bombi in action.  Man talk about loading it down!


----------



## Melensdad

Well I turned up another one.

*Steven Carpenter's THE THING* from 1982.  The photos below show a Bombardier Skidozer 301.

Here is a description of the movie that I found on the internet.SYNOPSIS




       Based on both the short story by John W. Campbell, Jr. and the 1951 film produced by Howard Hawks, THE THING is John Carpenter's stunning masterpiece of horror. A group of weary scientists enduring the winter in an isolated camp deep in Antarctica chance upon an alien spacecraft buried in the ice. Near the strange craft is the body of an alien being, frozen solid. Thinking they have made the find of a lifetime, the scientists bring the alien body back to camp and thaw it out. The alien awakens, not in the best of moods, and proceeds to take over the identities of the scientists, one by one, body and all. Helicopter pilot MacCready (Kurt Russell) must lead the surviving men in discovering who among them is human and who is not and how they can destroy "the thing" before it takes them all and moves on to the heavily populated mainland and the rest of humanity. Rob Bottin supplies the awe-inspiring special effects of the creature in its many, ever-changing forms. The effects were groundbreaking at the time and hold up flawlessly over the passing years. But Carpenter does not rely solely on special effects, utilizing his spectacular cast, which includes Wilford Brimley and Richard Dysart, to create three dimensional characters enduring an unthinkable situation. The score from Ennio Morricone is understated, yet increases the tense mood tenfold. Shooting was difficult and done in below freezing conditions, but despite the discomfort the cast and crew produced a truly terrifying film that will stand the test of time. THE THING is surely one of Carpenter's definitive films and a true horror classic.​


----------



## Av8r3400

The "X-Files" movie has a sceene with a bunch of 2-tracked snowcats.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

I remember that X file.


----------



## Melensdad

Snowcat Operations said:
			
		

> I remember that X file.



Then why didn't you post the pictures!?!  

OK, this is my last post on this topic for a little while because I'm completely out of material for this topic.  I did a websearch and came up with a totally bizarre looking foreign film from 1969 called *Hibernatus*.

Never heard of it, and I don't have a desire to rent it.  But at this point I've run out of films with snowcats in them.


----------



## Av8r3400

(Thanks for the pictures, Bob.  I didn't have any.   )


----------



## Mainer

Yea, funny, I just watched this the other night... what's interesting is that there's a line where one guy says:  "Meet me out at the Thiokol" and they end up in the Bombardier.  Wooohooo!    They just don't know their kit or their weirdo audience!  Hmm...tracked vehicle freak watching alien DNA-replicating world-dominating beasties in the arctic.     OK, makes sense, hard audience to predict or know.




			
				B_Skurka said:
			
		

> Well I turned up another one.
> 
> *Steven Carpenter's THE THING* from 1982.  The photos below show a Bombardier Skidozer 301.
> 
> Here is a description of the movie that I found on the internet.SYNOPSIS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Based on both the short story by John W. Campbell, Jr. and the 1951 film produced by Howard Hawks, THE THING is John Carpenter's stunning masterpiece of horror. A group of weary scientists enduring the winter in an isolated camp deep in Antarctica chance upon an alien spacecraft buried in the ice. Near the strange craft is the body of an alien being, frozen solid. Thinking they have made the find of a lifetime, the scientists bring the alien body back to camp and thaw it out. The alien awakens, not in the best of moods, and proceeds to take over the identities of the scientists, one by one, body and all. Helicopter pilot MacCready (Kurt Russell) must lead the surviving men in discovering who among them is human and who is not and how they can destroy "the thing" before it takes them all and moves on to the heavily populated mainland and the rest of humanity. Rob Bottin supplies the awe-inspiring special effects of the creature in its many, ever-changing forms. The effects were groundbreaking at the time and hold up flawlessly over the passing years. But Carpenter does not rely solely on special effects, utilizing his spectacular cast, which includes Wilford Brimley and Richard Dysart, to create three dimensional characters enduring an unthinkable situation. The score from Ennio Morricone is understated, yet increases the tense mood tenfold. Shooting was difficult and done in below freezing conditions, but despite the discomfort the cast and crew produced a truly terrifying film that will stand the test of time. THE THING is surely one of Carpenter's definitive films and a true horror classic.​


----------



## xcspxlt

A.V.P.
Alien vs. Predator . I believe they had at least two maybe three Pisten Bullys in it. Had quite a few in cab shots and outside shots. 
I tried to get some pics off the web but all the clips of the movie are snow cat free.


----------



## Melensdad

xcspxlt said:
			
		

> A.V.P.
> Alien vs. Predator . I believe they had at least two maybe three Pisten Bullys in it. Had quite a few in cab shots and outside shots.
> I tried to get some pics off the web but all the clips of the movie are snow cat free.


Well I screwed up.  That movie was actually on the FX channel tonight!  If I would have taken the time to record it I could have grabbed some images of the snowcats.  Its on FX again tomorrow afternoon.  Maybe I'll get some images tomorrow?

I did find one more movie.  TAXI 3  It only had a glancing shot.  Can someone identify this snowcat?


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

B_Skurka said:
			
		

> Well I screwed up.  That movie was actually on the FX channel tonight!  If I would have taken the time to record it I could have grabbed some images of the snowcats.  Its on FX again tomorrow afternoon.  Maybe I'll get some images tomorrow?
> 
> I did find one more movie.  TAXI 3  It only had a glancing shot.  Can someone identify this snowcat?





It looks like a Pisten Bully not sure what size .


----------



## Melensdad

The Original Made For TV version of *SANTA CLAUS IS COMING TO TOWN*

Fred Astaire is the postman who drives a Ford coversion snowcat!  I think that counts doesn't it?


----------



## rsqfd

Here is a pic of a Spryte that appeared in an episode of Emergency!  Anyone advise as to the model number or any other information about it.  Sorry but the only shots of it are on its side. 

thanks RSQFD


----------



## rsqfd

another photo


----------



## Melensdad

rsqfd said:


> Here is a pic of a Spryte that appeared in an episode of Emergency!  Anyone advise as to the model number or any other information about it.  Sorry but the only shots of it are on its side.


Hi Richard, welcome to the Snowcat area at the ForumsForums.  I'm not a Thiokol expert, but we have a few guys here can probably identify that Spryte for you.  It does have an interesting cab configuration, I've not seen one like that before.  The tracks are all terrain tracks, not deep snow tracks, which makes sense since this is obviously portraying a fire fighting vehicle in the TV show.

Do you own a Spryte?


----------



## rsqfd

Hi,  No - I do not have a Spryte or any other snowcat type vehicle.  I have been doing research on the Television program and besides information on the obvious Squad and Engine(s) 51 information I have also included info on some of the other pieces of equipment seen in the program as well.

LACoFD did own this Spryte  during the 60's and 70's and it was utilized to haul hose up rough terrain as seen in these photos with the 30" ATV tracks .  There is another photo of the vehicle that shows it with a roll-bar cab (no windows) but did not appear in the program as such.  The box on the front was an add-on and I believe was utilized for hand tools and other similar equipment.  

During the time I posted the original message and now I have been advised that it is an early 1201A model, (They did make a 1201A with a "ledge" under the front windshield and another without as seen here), or a 201 Spryte due to the engine location. 

If anyone has any other info it would be most appreciated.

RSQFD


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Bob my apple wont let me takes pics of the movie.  Oh well still a great movie!


----------



## Melensdad

Snowcat Operations said:


> Bob my apple wont let me takes pics of the movie.  Oh well still a great movie!


The newest version of the Mac OS may have the screen capture function turned off when the DVD player is operating?  

So I take it that you don't have any snowcat photos from ICE STATION ZEBRA?  Can you at least confirm the make model and use of snowcats in the movie?


----------



## Robert

here are some pics from star wars, jawa sand crawlers













you think the neighbors would complain if you had that in your backyard


----------



## mrwanted

WOW


----------



## plott hound

1 of my fathers B-12 bombardiers was in an episode of "war of the worlds"
it was an awfull canadian sci-fi series from the 80's.i think they paid him $1000.00 to be on set for the day and drive the machine for the scenes.
i will have to find a link to the episode so i can post a pic.


----------



## mtncrawler

In the first 5 minutes of "the Day After Tomorrow" when the sientists are on the ice shelf, is that a Foremost or Bombardiar?


----------



## ve3otk

From Day After Tomororow 5:11 from start of movie:


----------



## ve3otk

From Aliens vs. Predators:


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Thanks!!!

For anyone wishing to see some good pics and footage of snowcats in action, see ve3otk's sign line.  Nice to see the old tucker still going strong.  Lots of good pics and video.  Trust me on this one.  Ve3otk and his guys have some nasty country to get through each year.  Lots of steep hills and creeks/swamps.


----------



## ve3otk

groomerguyNWO said:


> Thanks!!!
> 
> For anyone wishing to see some good pics and footage of snowcats in action, see ve3otk's sign line. Nice to see the old tucker still going strong. Lots of good pics and video. Trust me on this one. Ve3otk and his guys have some nasty country to get through each year. Lots of steep hills and creeks/swamps.


 
Thanks, Brian.

I only wish I was able to get more vid's this season. Especially wanted to get some on our real hills, but with all the down time we had this year and my work schedule (when I was working!), it wasn't possible. I swear, the first rise on our trail at Red Sucker is a 100% grade.

- Kelly


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Oh, I believe it.  I've seen pictures and heard stories.  You guys have your work cut out for you down there.


----------



## ve3otk

James Bond - The Living Daylights

Just realized these are two different machines.


----------



## alaska120

Haven't seen too many TV references...I do recall an episode of House (Season 4?) where a scientist in Antarctica gets hurt/sick. The beginning scenes had a Tucker in it...


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Voyage to the Bottom of the Sea.  Tv series from the 60s and 70s.  Season 1, 1st episode shows a tractor looking thing with very wide tracks.  They refer to it as a snowcat.


----------



## mattfidaho

alaska120 said:


> Haven't seen too many TV references...I do recall an episode of House (Season 4?) where a scientist in Antarctica gets hurt/sick. The beginning scenes had a Tucker in it...



found this from house:

http://www.cascadesnowservices.com/about_us.html


----------



## Snowcat Operations

ALASKA: Most Extreme.  Tonights episode shows a Snow Trac in action!  Episode name is 4/16/2009.


----------



## mtmogs

Thanks for the tip. I did watch and saw a nice looking ST4 on and off for a few minutes. The snow trac was labeled "Alaska Moose Foundation," and they were talking about maintaining moose trails to avoid moose/auto collisions.



Snowcat Operations said:


> ALASKA: Most Extreme.  Tonights episode shows a Snow Trac in action!  Episode name is 4/16/2009.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

mattfidaho said:


> found this from house:
> 
> http://www.cascadesnowservices.com/about_us.html




Dang...................so that's your secret to all those shots of your tucker in the snow.


----------



## mattfidaho

groomerguyNWO said:


> Dang...................so that's your secret to all those shots of your tucker in the snow.



LMAO, 

yeah I have the contact info for the snow booth so any of the lame track or krusty owners so they can get some picture that aren't in a garage. ;-)


----------



## couchloafer

Here is a copy of an email I received on the topic!
"My name is Craig Walker (fleepavement) and I volunteer with the Alaska Moose Federation. (www.growmoremoose.org) We currently are working ST4 #1776 as seen on the Discovery Channel last week with Gary Olson operating.
We are rebuilding SM #1011 also for support work. There are a couple more we may resurrect and we'll keep you informed as things progress. Additionally in the fleet so far are a Tucker 2000 and a Bombardier 400+. The basic idea is to keep Moose off car hoods by providing alternate trails and browse along portions of areas heavily used by both parties. The larger units establish the system and the smaller maintain it and provide support. 

We are impressed with the wealth of information on this site and are still trying to read all of it. 

I'll try a link for a photo of the Tucker and ST4 here.."
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks for the picture and please post us some more information! Heck, I bet some on here in Alaska might even volunteer! ????


----------



## Sisu

Guys, if you want to see the episode of Galactica where the Thiokol based "Landram" is used, you can watch the full movie here for free: http://en.battlestarwiki.org/wiki/The_Gun_on_Ice_Planet_Zero,_Part_I/Watch

In case that doesn't work, you can always go to http://video.google.com and search for "The Gun on Ice Planet Zero, Part I", there are several options where to see the movie.

Unfortunately, as I'm living here in the 3rd world country I can't see the movie - its only viewable in USA 

If someone knows where to get the movie-file, please let me know  I would really like to see it!


----------



## Bobcat

Recently saw the end of a 'comedy' called Ski School. Near the end, there was a shot of a snowcat at the top of a hill covered (completely) in balloons. The movie didn't hold my attention enough to figure out why the cat was covered in balloons. A little later you can see a little bit of a side shot that reveals it to be a Thiokol Spryte.


Dang it, I guess I should have watched it...


----------



## couchloafer

We have all seen the picture of the Snow Trac in the SHining.........here are two more movies it appeared in ........
Aktiv Snow-Trac ST4 in The Shoes of the Fisherman, 1968


----------



## couchloafer

and...........
1957 Aktiv Snow-Trac ST4 in Rymdinvasion i Lappland, 1959


----------



## alaska120

Way to dig deep! Never heard of either movie...


----------



## Robert

There is two tuckers in the movie Malone starring Burt Renolds. A nice yellow 443 with a blade looks to be 1950s, and a orange 443 too hiden in the back to tell much more. They are shown through out the whole film arround the gas station. I couldent figure out how to copy the picture from the movie. Maby someone could poast it or tell me how to.


----------



## Robert

I just took a pic of my computer screen it was the only way I know how to do it. I'm sure there is better angles to view it in the movie but I didn't want to watch it all again.


----------



## couchloafer

This isnt from TV or the movies but it is interesting that a major city allows a snow trac to run around town!
*Rosebud the Snowcat visits Kirkland*

http://images.google.com/imgres?img...-SearchBox&rlz=1I7GGLL_en&sa=N&start=300&um=1


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

thats cool  nome is not a major city but i am also driving it around town with no troubble from the law but snow machines and quads also trive around our city streets


----------



## sheep_mtn

While not technically a snowcat, the plot for "WHITEWASH" (2013) revolves around a Bombardier SW48 (or 52?).









						Whitewash (2013) - IMDb
					

Whitewash: Directed by Emanuel Hoss-Desmarais. With Thomas Haden Church, Marc Labrèche, Anie Pascale, Sylvio Archambault. Thomas Haden Church stars in this darkly comic thriller about a snowplow driver who, after accidentally killing a man, attempts to escape the cops by fleeing into the harsh...




					www.imdb.com
				



"Thomas Haden Church stars in this darkly comic thriller about a snowplow driver who, after accidentally killing a man, attempts to escape the cops by fleeing into the harsh Canadian wilderness."

Here's the trailer:


----------

